

Halo effect - aw3c2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halo_effect

======
aw3c2
I saw this mentioned in the "Nvidia releases $3000 Titan Z" thread at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7467763](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7467763)
and found it very interesting.

